# 2 questions on the selection process



## Michael1986 (Sep 27, 2011)

I just recieved my Mass Municp score last week. What is the next step in the process, and how do I find out about any notification?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Michael1986 said:


> I just recieved my Mass Municp score last week. What is the next step in the process, and how do I find out about any notification?


You just wait for a card in the mail that is it. Nothing more nothing less. You get a card you go from there if you don't, have fun taking the test next time around.


----------

